# Family Update - Good News



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

My H and I came to terms with my mom on a few levels and agreed to let our twins spend some time with her again after the last blow-up. Things are going pretty good. So we made plans for the babies to go over there this Saturday and then later I found out my brother is coming up with his wife and kids. I checked with my mom to make sure the babies weren't going to be in the way for their visit. And she shocked the hell out of me to put it mildly. She said "no, they won't be in the way" and she was going to ask me if my H and I wanted to join them for lunch! WTF???? My brother hates my H, he's had problems with him ever since our divorce fiasco, nothing my H did or anything personally to my brother, but just overall. On one hand I'm pretty happy about the development, but of course I'm being optimistic that this is an actual sign of forgiveness on their end. Just thought I'd share some good news about my family squabbles. It's been over a year and a half since my H and I reconciled, so it's been a long time coming. I love all of my family and I'm pretty excited that this might be a step in the right direction for everyone.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Wishing you the best, hun! I would completely take advantage of this time and try to get as much positive energy as I could flowing between everyone! Let us know how it goes! *hugs*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

YinPrincess said:


> Wishing you the best, hun! I would completely take advantage of this time and try to get as much positive energy as I could flowing between everyone! Let us know how it goes! *hugs*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Princess! I'm pretty excited for everyone... Our babies, my oldest girl, our niece and nephew. That's all I've ever wanted with my family, for us to at least tolerate one another for the sake of our children. They're all at such a fun age  And for those struggling with their own family squabbles, I honestly never thought this day would come, but I am absolutely blown away, in a very good way! 'Tis the season


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

So how did things go? Hoping everything went smoothly! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Morning Yin - Thanks for asking! It went well, except it did not turn out to be a big family get together... Our schedules didn't mesh and all that really happened is that my H and I both were invited out there when we were scheduled to drop kids off. In the past H has stayed home when I took them out there, but my mom specifically invited the two of us to come this time. Short and sweet, exchanged a few gifts... It's a start at least  Hope things are going well with you!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

It's a good start, sweetie. Nothing too overwhelming and building back up the pleasantries over small doses is the way to do it! Things are on a fabulous upswing for us as well - just updated my last "complaint" post a little while ago!  Sounds like it's been a good week for us both! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

